# thoughts on a new o/u



## ROAM (Aug 16, 2010)

okay gang, as we approach the upcoming season I find myself wanting a new gun.  What are ya'lls opinions on a good 20 ga O/U for around $1,000.  

I'm currently shooting a remington spartan (previously Baikal) in 20 ga and absolutely love it.  It shoots great and its not the end of the world if it gets scratched or dropped in the mud.....but i'm kinda wanting to upgrade to something thats a little nicer.  I just don't want to have to miss paying the electric bill in order to get one. 
any suggestions for models to look into?


----------



## bocephus1 (Aug 16, 2010)

I would find a like new citori for $1000


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 16, 2010)

used citori, winny 101, or miroku.


----------



## Dixiegrouse (Aug 16, 2010)

x2 on Citori 20ga


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 16, 2010)

Miroku or spend about $200 more and look for a beretta 686.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Here a nice used Citori 20ga in Columbus for $900.
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=184282457

Miroku O/U 20ga $800(same maker of the Citori... and this gun is just as good).
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=184142716

And here's another Miroku 20ga with choke tubes... $625
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=185218907

Good luck!

Adam


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 16, 2010)

Whatever gun feels good and looks good to you really.  I have a Yildiz 20 ga O/U and I'm going to shoot it for a while.  It's light, locks up tight, points well for me and only set me back $400 and has all the chokes I will ever need.  But, since I am a new found gun collector like most other sportsman, I wouldn't mind a nice used citori for around that price.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 16, 2010)

citori is the best made o/u on the market, no questions asked. you pay for qaluity with you buy the citori


----------



## Coach K (Aug 16, 2010)

Beagle,

You got your citori for sale, still??  W/ 3kids on swim team & dogs to feed, I'll be saying I'm about 6-8 years away from a matching 20g to keep my 12g company.  (& that's if they don't cancel the HOPE scholarship)!!!


----------



## mformica (Aug 16, 2010)

I won a Beretta Silver Pigeon a couple of years ago.  Its killed a single grouse.

Frankly, I prefer my Browning BPS (thousands of dead birds) to it any day of the week . . . . though the Beretta sure has some pretty engraving.


----------



## Beagle Stace (Aug 17, 2010)

Coach,

 Sold it last weekend to my brother's lawyer friend in Sav. I would echo what others have said. Citori, Ruger Red Label, Weatherby, SKB Alot of choices out there in used market.  The Citori Upland 20 gauge was a great little gun but have come to conclusion I just don't shoot light or English stocked guns very well. Prefer round knobs like on all my A5's.


----------



## ROAM (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks guys! I've always liked the citori, just wondering if there was something else out there that I was not aware of.  It seems that most folks also think highly of the browning.  Appreciate the input.
thanks for the links coveyrise!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 17, 2010)

Beagle Stace said:


> Coach,
> 
> Sold it last weekend to my brother's lawyer friend in Sav. I would echo what others have said. Citori, Ruger Red Label, Weatherby, SKB Alot of choices out there in used market.  The Citori Upland 20 gauge was a great little gun but have come to conclusion I just don't shoot light or English stocked guns very well. Prefer round knobs like on all my A5's.



oh man, kinda wish I'd known you were selling it.  I loved the straight stock on that gun, once I found out it wasn't a Spartan...


----------



## weagle (Aug 17, 2010)

Keep an eye out for an SKB.  They are built every bit as well as the entry level Brownings and Beretta's and usually the best value on the used market.  You will find SKB shotguns also branded as Ithaca and Weatherby.  

SKB's are usually pretty easy to spot on the used gun rack as they have a distinctive shape to the side receiver. This is my SKB waterfowler: 







Weagle


----------



## JFS (Aug 17, 2010)

I always figured the fit was more important than the brand, but it's hard to compare fits without taking them to the range, which often is not possible.  Anyone have any thoughts on the best deals on a custom gun, which if done right should be a good fit?


----------



## BuckBoy (Aug 17, 2010)

Used guns are normally a great value if you like the horse trading part of it. I've bought Win 101 20ga skeet guns (these make GREAT quail guns) for well under $1000 and a Browning 525 in .410 for a little over that. To me those are better deals than a new gun. IMO.


----------



## Beagle Stace (Aug 17, 2010)

Doc, Too funny about calling my Citori a Spartan. I still laugh about that. I loved carrying that gun when rabbit hunting and it was easy to shoot rabbits with it. But a rabbit does not fly like a bird. Just could not justify keeping it to hunt rabbits. Too many others for that. 

Back to the original title: Don't overlook a used Verona either. They were great guns and deals can be found. To me alot like a Beretta at a common man's price.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 17, 2010)

Beagle Stace said:


> Doc, Too funny about calling my Citori a Spartan. I still laugh about that.



I remain ashamed and apologetic.


----------



## Beagle Stace (Aug 17, 2010)

Doc, I forgive you. No offense taken. Nothing wrong with a Spartan.


----------



## Timbo 66 (Aug 18, 2010)

Beretta 686 !!!!


----------



## ROAM (Aug 20, 2010)

Anybody got any thoughts about a franchi Renaissance?
I saw one in a store today and it felt good in my hands. I don't know anyone who shoots one and was wondering if it's a good quality good or if I should avoid it in and go for the citori


----------



## coveyrise90 (Aug 21, 2010)

Its a good gun.. but you'd better off with a Browning Citori or Beretta 686.

Adam


----------



## ROAM (Aug 22, 2010)

appreciate the info, my brother said the same thing when i asked him yesterday....looks like i should take the advice and stick with the citori.  thanks


----------



## homey (Aug 25, 2010)

weagle said:


> Keep an eye out for an SKB.  They are built every bit as well as the entry level Brownings and Beretta's and usually the best value on the used market.  You will find SKB shotguns also branded as Ithaca and Weatherby.
> 
> SKB's are usually pretty easy to spot on the used gun rack as they have a distinctive shape to the side receiver. This is my SKB waterfowler:
> 
> ...


Just a note. SKB is no longer in business but I agree they are a good gun.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 25, 2010)

homey said:


> Just a note. SKB is no longer in business but I agree they are a good gun.




SKB in Japan has closed.

SKB Shotguns, the American distributor is still in business and has parts and inventory.

SKB Shotguns bought all the rights to manufacture the shotguns (and plans) and is looking for new manufacturer.


----------



## JFS (Aug 25, 2010)

Anyone have a recommendation for a gun store in metro ATL with a wide variety and good selection?


----------



## birddog1 (Aug 25, 2010)

I like the weatherby/skb orion will come in around 1000.00 may find one used cheaper.good luck


----------



## Beagle Stace (Aug 25, 2010)

For variety of new and used guns in Metro Atlanta, I recommend Adventure Outdoors in Smyrna. Always enjoy visiting there.


----------



## homey (Aug 26, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> SKB in Japan has closed.
> 
> SKB Shotguns, the American distributor is still in business and has parts and inventory.
> 
> SKB Shotguns bought all the rights to manufacture the shotguns (and plans) and is looking for new manufacturer.



Good to know that. We don't need less gun companies


----------



## gregg (Aug 26, 2010)

I've owned a bunch of different O/U, and shot some really expensive ones too.....The Citori is hard to beat.

Greg


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 26, 2010)

JFS said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a gun store in metro ATL with a wide variety and good selection?



adventure outdoors probably has more guns that anybody else around.  tons of rifles, tons of handguns, and a fair number of shotguns.  For a good selection of higher end shotguns, try Top Guns out on Peachtree Industrial out in Buford.


----------



## K80 (Aug 26, 2010)

Souhternhunter17 said:


> citori is the best made o/u on the market, no questions asked. you pay for qaluity with you buy the citori



 I wouldn't say that, just google my screen name for one of the many that are much better...

Although, one of the only two regrets I have in life is selling my Browning Special Sporting Clays w/tube set for 20, 28, & .410 (basically a Citori) when strapped for cash in college.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 26, 2010)

You can always try Chuck's firearms in Buckhead.  They have some REALLY expensive guns but you might find something used there.  Orvis has all the Beretta guns if you want to handle one but the prices are up there.  Athens is a short drive away and I would definately try Franklins.  Candler Road Pawn Shop in East Atlanta may also have something.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Aug 26, 2010)

I personally prefer the Beretta 680 series over the Citori. 

They can be had in many different configurations to fit you situation and needs. Here are some I have owned the last couple years. As you can see, I really, really like Berettas!

Orvis Beretta Uplander 20ga (basically a 686 with upgraded wood and metal finish... my favorite quail gun of the bunch).











Beretta 687 Silver Pigeon II Sporting 28ga (w/ 30" bbls, its the best dove gun of the bunch)





Beretta 686 Onyx 28ga (also a great quail and dove gun)





Beretta 686 Silver Pigeon Sporting 20ga





Beretta 686 Onyx 20ga





Beretta 686 Ringneck 12ga





Beretta 686 Onyx 12ga





Beretta 682 Skeet 12ga





Beretta 686 Onyx Pro 20ga





Beretta 686 Covey 20ga


----------



## BFifer (Aug 26, 2010)

CZ? Anyone have any thoughts on these?


----------



## tullisfireball (Aug 26, 2010)

The only problem I have with an O/U is the barrels are on sideways!


----------



## Sam H (Aug 27, 2010)

BFifer said:


> CZ? Anyone have any thoughts on these?



Not known for durability at all...IMHO....To many other options out there that will last you a lifetime


----------



## coveyrise90 (Aug 27, 2010)

BFifer said:


> CZ? Anyone have any thoughts on these?



Spend a couple hundred more and get a Browning, Beretta, Winchester, Miroku, or SKB. 

Adam


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 29, 2010)

Stacy, I beg your "PARTIN" i shoot a "SPARTAN"!!!!It's a .20 and I strictly shoot nothing but Birds with it , i love it!!!! Now I'm looking for a .28 guage O/U to shoot rabbits with this year?????    PS: Yes rabbits do go fast as birds especially if my Blueberrys are after them


----------



## Beagle Stace (Aug 29, 2010)

Now Preacher, There is nothing wrong with a Spartan if that tickles your fancy but them bluetick beagles is another matter at hand. I am going to have to tell the tri posse about you cruising on the upland section again escaping their heat.


----------



## Oldstick (Aug 29, 2010)

All they have left is 12 gauge, but in my opinion here is a great deal on some good Italian guns that just didn't sell well for Remington.  The original suggested retail on these was in the $2500 - $3000 range.

I have one I paid $1700 (with tax) for on closeout at a local store. It is is well made with great fit and finish.

The down side is probably availability of parts in the future, but heck, buy two and keep on for spares.

http://www.gunsunlimitedomaha.com/Remington.php


----------



## RAF1112 (Aug 30, 2010)

Any opinions on the Mossberg silver Reserve O/U?  I'd love to get a combo 20/28....without spending huge $$.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a Mossberg Silver reserve, 12 guage, had it for about 5 years I strickly shoot Ducks, High flying Doves and Pheasant with it ----I love it! I'll be getting a .28 guage this year for rabbits and quail!!!!!!!!


----------

